# A crappy day only a service plumber could have



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I left my house this morning to do a residential job that's about 30 minutes way from my house, the job consisted of running 4" sheet metal pipe for a bathroom exhaust fan and replacing a closet flange. I stopped at the closest plumbing supply house to pick up a termination fitting and pipe for the vent, they had everything I needed but the termination fitting but it was available at another branch that was kind of on the way; to my surprise the termination fitting was 26 ga. galv. steel so I ordered everything else in 26 ga.. In order to get to the other branch I had to make a 5 mile detour and hop on an interstate to get there (I-480). About 3/4 of a mile from the on ramp traffic stopped, an accident shut down the highway and all traffic had to be diverted on to a busy local road that's currently under construction. After getting my materials I arrived at my customers home at 10:00 (I was supposed to be there around 8:30), my customer was understanding so it wasn't a big deal. 

In order to run the vent line I had to open the ceiling in the basement, while cutting into the ceiling I nicked the return line for the boiler, it was ran through a notch in the joist and I could tell it wasn't where the line had originally been run due to the dead piping in the area. It appeared that the line had been hastily moved prior to the drywall ceiling being (poorly) installed. It took forever to drain down the heating system due to the lack of a drain on the boiler so I lost another two hours.

Once the heating line was out of the way I began installing my vent pipe, I actually enjoy working with sheet metal and things were moving along faster than I could have asked for. I had cut my final piece of pipe but I was having some issues getting the male end of my vent run inserted into the piece of pipe in my hand; then my hand slipped. I ended up slicing open the inside of my wrist on the crimped end of pipe. I didn't have to look at at to know I screwed up but when I lifted my hand up the stream of blood shooting from my wrist confirmed it. At the ER after they applied a tournicate to my right arm I finally got to see the wound, it looks like I tries to commit suicide with 4" flue pipe, you can actually see the crimp marks in the cut. Luckily I didn't hit any tendons but I did slice through a decent sized vein; unluckily this happened to my right hand and I'm right handed.


I needed a vacation anyway.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh man. And everyone thinks plumbers make too much money....some days i feel like im going backwards too. You'll look back on that day and laugh mate. Its the bad days that make the good days that much better


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, so it was a bad day...
You didn't have to slit your wrist over it! :laughing:

Stop taking your work so seriously! :laughing:
Glad you're okay...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that. 

Maybe gloves would have protected. Since I cut myself a few weeks back I get nervous about any situation where a cut can occur. 

Did shower this week, and each time I handled it, the gloves were on.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

So, did you finish the job before you left to get stitched up?


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> So, did you finish the job before you left to get stitched up?


No, I was bleeding too badly.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

get paid?


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

The worst thing about not having a working right hand is not being able to pop the zit I discovered on my butt this morning, it has started to be quite the annoyance.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

got pics...of the cut, not the pimple.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

dankman said:


> The worst thing about not having a working right hand is not being able to pop the zit I discovered on my butt this morning, it has started to be quite the annoyance.


Call Albacore he can take care of that zit. He will prolly use a pair of channel locks though.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Call Albacore he can take care of that zit. He will prolly use a pair of channel locks though.


I think this one calls for vise grips.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I think this one calls for vise grips.


Don't forget your rusty pocket knife, you may need to get a hole started.

I concur on the vice grips, clamp down and the start tightening the knob.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm glad it wasn't any worse, I hate hearing when one of us gets hurt.


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've tried all kinda gloves and I either shred em in a week or you just can't work with em on. Now, I use ninja gloves they're rubber palmed and tight fitting. At 2bucks a pair well worth it. Here is an ouchie for you guys, gloves didn't help this boo boo.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Hey that's cool!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Dang, looks like Titan got after you.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

localguy630 said:


> I've tried all kinda gloves and I either shred em in a week or you just can't work with em on. Now, I use ninja gloves they're rubber palmed and tight fitting. At 2bucks a pair well worth it. Here is an ouchie for you guys, gloves didn't help this boo boo.


Ouch.. That one calls for a hard hat. Safety first!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

3/4 copper?


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

No, 1" track pipe. Truely a surgical cut. That's not my head I was just kind enough to take the picture.....and drive him to the e.r. 3 stitches, and a little crying.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

For three stitches I would have smeared some bacitracin on it and moved on....:thumbup:


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Prima donna, what can I say.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Dang, looks like Titan got after you.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> So, did you finish the job before you left to get stitched up?





dankman said:


> No, I was bleeding too badly.


 I thought you said you cut a boiler line! You mean you left them without heat in THIS WEATHER?!?!?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Indie said:


> Very sorry to hear that.
> 
> Maybe gloves would have protected. Since I cut myself a few weeks back I get nervous about any situation where a cut can occur.
> 
> Did shower this week, and each time I handled it, the gloves were on.


How many weeks usually go by before you shower, Indie? :blink:...(not that it's any of my business). 

Definitely not going to ask what "it" is that you handle with gloves while showering :no:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Hey that's cool!!!:thumbup:


Almost looks like a smiley face with a beard. :laughing:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

And i thought draining down a 3 story building to do a water line repair. Just to find out i had to turn it all back on because a class was in the building. No one knew till i had the saw zall ready to cut the 2" line.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

in my 4th year or so i was trying to break loose a 1 1/2" wall nipple under a sink.. had a no-hub band sitting there against the wall, 24" pipe wrench slipped and sliced the side of my hand like a Cris-cut fry... 10 stitches later :/ and last month i split my knuckle open down to the bone on a ceiling collar that wouldn't fit over a flue pipe..


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Ouch, makes me cringe. Man, like I've told myself many times, you need to slow down. You're living in the only body you will get.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> So, did you finish the job before you left to get stitched up?


"You are my hero"!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

localguy630 said:


> No, 1" track pipe. Truely a surgical cut. That's not my head I was just kind enough to take the picture.....and drive him to the e.r. 3 stitches, and a little crying.


Stitches are for *****es! That said, I'll gladly show all the "nicks" I've gotten that some t.p. & duct-tape will handle.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a question for you guys. Stated earlier that i took a job with a mechanical contractor. Was stacking 4" hubbed storm water pipe last Friday ( that being my 2nd day on the project & pretty much with no direction ). i was using a strap to secure the lenghts of pipe down through the holes from floor to floor. The kid on the floor below me says the grommet is messed up & I need to pull the pipe back up. It's been set with Black Swan lubricant ( which i have no familiarity with ). As I pulled the length of pipe back out of the rubber grommett I felt a pop in my right shoulder. I finished the day dropping about 2 dozen more sticks of pipe & have noticed a deformity in my right bi-cep. My gut instinct is that we just man-up & work through all the little pains we get. Was I a jack-ass to not report the incident & risk losing a job that I really need as a 48 year old man. Please give me straight answers as I'm trying to balance the way I've always been raised 7 taught against how big contracting companies operate. This is a non-union company just for clarification. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Here's a question for you guys. Stated earlier that i took a job with a mechanical contractor. Was stacking 4" hubbed storm water pipe last Friday ( that being my 2nd day on the project & pretty much with no direction ). i was using a strap to secure the lenghts of pipe down through the holes from floor to floor. The kid on the floor below me says the grommet is messed up & I need to pull the pipe back up. It's been set with Black Swan lubricant ( which i have no familiarity with ). As I pulled the length of pipe back out of the rubber grommett I felt a pop in my right shoulder. I finished the day dropping about 2 dozen more sticks of pipe & have noticed a deformity in my right bi-cep. My gut instinct is that we just man-up & work through all the little pains we get. Was I a jack-ass to not report the incident & risk losing a job that I really need as a 48 year old man. Please give me straight answers as I'm trying to balance the way I've always been raised 7 taught against how big contracting companies operate. This is a non-union company just for clarification. Thanks for any input.


I would report it and get it checked out, just my opinion.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

It never worth not reporting something. If they notice you have a problem they might just get rid of you. then its to late.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Report it....:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mccmech said:


> Here's a question for you guys. Stated earlier that i took a job with a mechanical contractor. Was stacking 4" hubbed storm water pipe last Friday ( that being my 2nd day on the project & pretty much with no direction ). i was using a strap to secure the lenghts of pipe down through the holes from floor to floor. The kid on the floor below me says the grommet is messed up & I need to pull the pipe back up. It's been set with Black Swan lubricant ( which i have no familiarity with ). As I pulled the length of pipe back out of the rubber grommett I felt a pop in my right shoulder. I finished the day dropping about 2 dozen more sticks of pipe & have noticed a deformity in my right bi-cep. My gut instinct is that we just man-up & work through all the little pains we get. Was I a jack-ass to not report the incident & risk losing a job that I really need as a 48 year old man. Please give me straight answers as I'm trying to balance the way I've always been raised 7 taught against how big contracting companies operate. This is a non-union company just for clarification. Thanks for any input.


Yeah, Black Swan is vicious. If your bicep deformed , you tore the muscle and you are subject to tear it completely loose. You need to report it and have it checked out. Believe me, it can detach and just roll up and have to be surgically reattached.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Slickrick is correct. Get it checked out now and report it. Don't let it get worse. I know someone it happened to, for different reasons: 'roids and bodybuilding. A rolled up bicep will prevent you from working for a long time. I hope it heals soon.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

As an employer I would want you to report it right away...

Telling me days later is not an excuse .... more than likely I would not believe you at a later date saying it happen a few days before ... I would think you did it at home for all I know..

So you should have said something the moment it happen...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Mech, sorry to hear of your injury. what's the deal with Black Swan? Never heard of this stuff?

So hear's my injury. 2 days ago, I was walking on the beach and kicked a big rock covered in sand...broke big toe left foot. Yesterday, I was trying to do something on the diving board that I have no business doing....broke big toe right foot. so here I sit with 2 broke big toes. FML.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Mech, sorry to hear of your injury. what's the deal with Black Swan? Never heard of this stuff?
> 
> So hear's my injury. 2 days ago, I was walking on the beach and kicked a big rock covered in sand...broke big toe left foot. Yesterday, I was trying to do something on the diving board that I have no business doing....broke big toe right foot. so here I sit with 2 broke big toes. FML.



ALWAYS wear steel toes...:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Mech, sorry to hear of your injury. what's the deal with Black Swan? Never heard of this stuff?
> 
> So hear's my injury. 2 days ago, I was walking on the beach and kicked a big rock covered in sand...broke big toe left foot. Yesterday, I was trying to do something on the diving board that I have no business doing....broke big toe right foot. so here I sit with 2 broke big toes. FML.


Actually a brand name. The one that caused the problem was a lube/adhesive for CI.

It will almost assure that you won't have a leak, but getting the joint apart is very difficult.


http://www.blackswanmfg.com/PIPEJOINTCOMPOUND.htm Type in Cast Iron in the search.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

:laughing:Steel Toe beach wear for me all day long!


Karate and my bones don't like each other but learned to get along fine !


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> I'm glad it wasn't any worse, I hate hearing when one of us gets hurt.


Actually it was worse, it turns out I cut up a tendon and caused some nerve damage. I went into surgery yesterday and now I'm looking forward to wearing a splint on my right hand for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

dankman said:


> Actually it was worse, it turns out I cut up a tendon and caused some nerve damage. I went into surgery yesterday and now I'm looking forward to wearing a splint on my right hand for at least 4 weeks.


 I'm really sorry to here this.
Hope you have a fast and successful recovery.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

dankman said:


> Actually it was worse, it turns out I cut up a tendon and caused some nerve damage. I went into surgery yesterday and now I'm looking forward to wearing a splint on my right hand for at least 4 weeks.


I'm sorry to hear that. Will insurance take care of rehab?


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Will insurance take care of rehab?


Workers comp will, at least they should.


----------

